# Draining a terrarium



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I built a terrarium out of an hold aquarium when i was new to all this. Therefore not bulkheads or access to the false bottom. Therefore it goes bioballs, mesh, substrate, leaflitter. Any advice on how to drain it?


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

You could shove a turkey baster down into a corner and siphon some of the water out that way. That's what I've done in the past, I'm nervous drilling glass so I don't have drains in any of my tanks.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Go to lowes get a clear flexible tube like 1/2" wide like 6 feet long and poke it through the bottom and suck the other end and as long as the end you are sucking in is lower then the tank the pressure will make the water flow continuously out until it is gone or to low to get anymore out.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

if you have a space large enough to get a shop vac nozzle to the clear bottom you could use it to suck out the excess. Be careful not to suck out things beside water.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

harrywitmore said:


> if you have a space large enough to get a shop vac nozzle to the clear bottom you could use it to suck out the excess. Be careful not to suck out things beside water.


Attach the top of a squeeze condiment bottle to the shop vac hose. It'll prevent you from sucking up anything substantial.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I have several undrilled setups and use a long piece of airline tubing to siphon out the water. Smaller diameter tubing gets in the tight spots and slower flow means less likely to have an unwanted frog water drink. A longer piece gives you more time to start the flow and get it to drain in a bucket.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

JasonE said:


> Attach the top of a squeeze condiment bottle to the shop vac hose. It'll prevent you from sucking up anything substantial.


haha that's a funny idea.. I just use the siphon method just be careful not to drink the water


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a method I use to solve this problem


james67 said:


> i have posted this before but here goes....
> supplies:
> 1/4 in black rose garden sprinkler hose
> 1/4 in brass valve
> ...





james67 said:


> here is where the line comes out of the tank and makes 2 90 degree turns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```

```


----------

